# pros and cons?(nooob)



## duffster624 (Apr 1, 2008)

i am into warhammer 40k but i wanted to try out fantasy and i wanted to either choose brettonians and dwarves(just cuz they look cool) and i was wondering wat the pros and the cons are of each of the armies.......


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Those two armies are possibly the two most opposite playstyles. 

*Bretonians*
Fluff wise Bretonians are your traditional knights in shinning armour and King Arthurs Court army. The core, and pretty much all of it, of you army is mounted. The only real difference is that each unit of riders is going to be different; but in one way or another they get better going from the Knights Errant through Core, Special and then into Rare which give you the best kind of knights you can get: Grail Knights. 
You can include lowlly peasants in your army in the form of Men-at-Arms, Longbowmen (which can be upgraded to skirmish or have obstacles in front of them) or Trebuchets in the Rare section. 
Modeling wise you can do some cool stuff but theirs not much that you can really do. Painting wise they are kind of a break though from other armies in that normally each knight will hail from a different 'realm' of sorts and hence be painted differently. 
Oh! Also, theirs Knights on Pegasus which are pretty cool.
Bretonians are going to be a mobile army, but they kind of have a double edged sword with their mobility. Their knights can form a sort of spearhead formation which lets them attack with a lot more models when the front hits the enemy at the cost of having quite a long flank.

*Dwarves*
To start off with, I hate Dwarves. Dwarves are going to be your sort of polar opposite of Bretonians. Dwarves are always, and I say that with much confidence, going to be a static stay in their own deployment, army. Though yes their are missions which make you go to objectives but Dwarves just don't move, in any context you want to take that. 
Dwarves are going to be based with the core of its army being made up of warriors of different sorts. You can equip some out to have crossbows and 'rifles' but the center of your army is based around a nice couple of large rocks as units that will be hard to kill, pretty darn good at killing and not going anywhere. 
The pride and job of Dwarves are their siege weapons which can be taken in quite a huge abundance and variety from Bolt Throwers to advanced Flame Throwers. 
Another fun bit about Dwarves is that their is no magic phase, but don't worry, their won't really be one for the opponent either. Dwarves are good at shutting down the opponents Magic phase and unless the other army is going full tits on Magic the Dwarves are going to throw it down. Also, Dwarves are able to get 'magic items' or Runes for their siege weapons which is even more frustrating.
Dwarves can be killed and crushed but if built right it will take a few battles with tweaking of your list to do it. 

Both armies are rarely seen personally. I played Bretonians and my best friend plays Dwarves and swears by them. He plays them very well and is the guy to talk to about them. 

What do you like about these armies and are wondering? Plus, if you want more info on Dwarves I'm sure my buddy wouldn't mind sending me an email answering an of your questions.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I play Bretonians and i find them fucking sweet. I got in to them because I love knights and there is not a lot of Bretonians players


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Dwarfs are in my opionion one of the most characterful armies going. They are fairly slow but can be made in to an aggressive army and there adaptability is fantastic, you can tailor make magic items!


----------

